# UH-OH Hitler hates DCC



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Good thing we won the war...

http://youtu.be/7orY5fBE_HY

Sorry about the link, but youtube said "embedding was disabled by request" when I went to get the code. Some language, but in subtitle form only.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is actually about a certain person trying to change the Aristo Socket to a different configuration, adding the socket to Bachmann products and getting involved in the wheel standards. 

It's part of our large scale "soap opera"... 

Pretty funny! 

Greg 

p.s. there will be a quiz later!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm only 54 seconds into it and I've got tears in my eyes because I'm laughing so hard! 

Craig 

PS. I really hope Goodson gets this in his inbox! LOL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What makes you think that goodson has not seen this? Maybe even helped? ;-) 

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm just saying I'm sure he's at home right now figuring out how he can harass his operators with this video...  

Craig


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He brought this video to my attention about 6 months ago, it got pulled from youtube, but we captured it to a flv file... 

There's a lot to the back story here... 

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 30 Nov 2011 09:41 PM 
He brought this video to my attention about 6 months ago, it got pulled from youtube, but we captured it to a flv file... 

There's a lot to the back story here... 

Greg 
A back story to the video? I know the back story about the topic. 
It doesn't surprise me that Goodson already knows about it! Boy, that's the one thing I miss from home; every other Friday night playing trains, drinking beer, and smoking cigars... 

Craig


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I wondered what the story was with it. I was surprised I hadn't seen it here before since it had 6000+ views.


----------

